# How bad did I get ripped off?



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

So this past August I bought my first pistol. It was a px4 compact 9mm. I liked the gun alright, however afterwards I realized I regretted not purchasing the 92fs that I tiught about buying. Anyways I found a guy wrong to trade straight up for my compact px4 for his full sized 92fs. His gun was used when he bought it so he didn't know the actual age of the gun. Once I saw the gun it was in very good condition and I was impressed. I couldn't pass this deal up. I have now figured out the gun was manufactured in 1997. I'm not disappointed in the gun one but, it shoots amazing and is much smoother than my px4. Anyways how bad did I get ripped off?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say if you are happy with the 92fs as you state then you didn't get ripped off......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The age isn't as big an issue as the number of rounds through it. If the gun shoots reliably and is accurate, then you did just fine.
GW


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree about the age vs the number of rounds through it. I have no idea of how many rounds though and the manufactured date is all I knew. The gun as you can see in the picture looks very good and the slide and barrel are both in good looking condition. I do like the smoothness of the slide compared to my px4. That rotating barrel made the racking of the slide very chopy in my opinion


----------



## BlackKnight (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like you did well. A couple of tips on the 92FS. When you clean it check the locking block for cracks along the wings. If one develops get it taken care of immediately. Also when cleaning it take the recoil spring and the barrel (placed on a table pointed up), put them side by side. If the spring isn't longer than the barrel replace the spring. This will help in keeping the locking block from cracking.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The _only one_ who has to be happy with the deal is you. If you are happy with your end of the trade, then you got a good deal. Period.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Age is not a factor if the original quality was good, and the maintenance was correct. Personally, I would rather have a used gun, under those conditions, because it means somebody else burned up ammo testing it and tweaking it, and I don't have to. My favorite bolt rifle was manufactured in 1964. My second favorite was manufactured in the mid 1970's.

If the gun has been fired enough times to wear out parts (except for springs), it is usually fairly evident in the overall condition.


----------

